# GTI International 2013



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Names for the TTOC stand please

Tonksy26
RICHJWALL
peter-ss
V6RUL
Silverback77
Captainwow
Nem
TootRS
Spaceman10
Benb89
TondyTT
Nyxx


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you add me to the list please

I know how to use my launch control now! :roll:



Oh, will we be attending on the Sunday?


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

I went to this last year as part of SeatCupra.net as I had my Cupra K1 - there was loads of us!

What is the turn out like for TTOC?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Can You put my name down on the list please.
Steve


----------



## silverback77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you add me to the list please

Kris


----------



## captainwow (Sep 20, 2012)

Me too please  .

I only live 10 minutes away so if anyone needs anything...


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not sure If we are going, it's my birthday on the 7th so gf might be taking me away


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

It seems its a owners club thing rather than a forum thing so I will just say I will see you all there


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> It seems its a owners club thing rather than a forum thing so I will just say I will see you all there


It's about time you brought the baby out for a play.
Are you just going down on the Sunday..if so, we could hook up for a cruise down..
Steve


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Club stand for the Sunday please


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

How many placers for the TTOC stand and who is doing it? Nick..!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We usually get 20 pases I think.

I'll be there I believe.


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

Me too please. Sunday for me.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Im up for it, unsure what day to be honest. very keen on the drag racing so that will have to be factored in...

Am I okay for the stand? I think TootRS also would like to be along side me.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry folks members only on the club stands , then again a years membership is only £15 :wink:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Add me please.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Could you add me please

Cheers

Phil


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Could you add me to the list?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Add me to the list and ill sort membership tomorrow morning


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Whats the plan for the TTOC stand etc? I think I can only attend the Sunday, may arrive Saturday night however.

What are timings for us etc???


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Please could you add me to the list for Sunday?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I sent a PM but can you put me down please.


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll be going with my lad count me on the Sunday.

Will be entering show class on Saturday. Runner up last year!

See you there!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, so only two people have booked their tickets and stand passes so far!!!

Online booking closes this coming Thursday, so you need to get booking to be on the stand


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/
Tickets
Club Display T - U Quantity


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/
> Tickets
> Club Display T - U Quantity


Done weekend camping ticket paid for with club stand pass


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I've paid up for the Sunday and all day sprints.
Steve


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Tickets and stand pass received in the post this week so I'm all set 8)


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

TootRS said:


> Tickets and stand pass received in the post this week so I'm all set 8)


Ill see you on the stand then


----------



## G60MAT (Mar 19, 2013)

Will be there, car has been accepted for show & shine already!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just had a quick look at the gti site - all drivers need helmets not just those with terminals above 110 (Santa pod rules)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Nem said:


> Right, so only two people have booked their tickets and stand passes so far!!!
> 
> Online booking closes this coming Thursday, so you need to get booking to be on the stand


I've just booked mine for the Sunday.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Advance tickets close tomorrow

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/gti/buy_tickets_now.html


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Just ordered mine + stand passes.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

My tickets have arrived already!


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Am intending to go to this but waiting on a mate to see if he can go too, dont think my car is suitable for the stand tho lol but am sure I will swing by and check the stand out if I make it


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Long shot but anyone that didn't get an advanced ticket. I have Sat / Sun ticket and camping pass as I can't go anymore.

£30 ono

Gutted cant make it.


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

I've got my tickets, trying the camping this year as my lad is only 8 so he's excited about that! 
Lets hope we get the weather!!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I forgot to buy mine   
I will have to buy at the gate, is there a dead line for turning up on Sunday? I was thinking of a lie in and getting there around 10:30?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Will be there just been invited by Scorpion


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope everyone who is going to this has a good time and the weather is kind to you. 8)


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Not too pleasant given the weather forecast, but just be aware all sprint participants will need to have arms and legs covered.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well just cleaned the car ready for a drive down tomorrow to be on the TTOC stand 

Camping tomorrow night so hopefully see a few of you over the weekend.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well it's GTI13 and for done reason I am the only car on the TTOC stand 

Hopefully a few more will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> Well it's GTI13 and for done reason I am the only car on the TTOC stand
> 
> Hopefully a few more will arrive tomorrow.


The stand is usually much better attended on a Sunday


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Wallsendmag said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's GTI13 and for done reason I am the only car on the TTOC stand
> ...


Well I look forward to that


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope a few more turn up tomorrow. There's s few said they were going so you should have some support tomorrow. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll definitely be there tomorrow first thing


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Nem said:


> I'll definitely be there tomorrow first thing


See you in the morning .


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well actually today has been great.

Got my 225 remapped to 265 by REVO had a Forge 008 fitted and a SPS Switch fitted.

Now chilling with the SEAT Cupra lads & lasses blasting the tunes in my BOSE system showing them how us TT folk roll


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I would have loved to there but two TT events one Sunday after the other would spell trouble with my good lady :-(


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> I would have loved to there but two TT events one Sunday after the other would spell trouble with my good lady :-(


Man up


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

What time should we be there Nick?

We've only just got back from Waddington Air Show and I've yet to get the car ready and seem to have misplaced my tickets so please don't tell me it's early!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

My god.

Do we really need people who need nursing?

FFS I'm really surprised by the quality of some people.

The Club needs to be led, not tickled.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Club stand entry is from 8am, general admission from 9am.

I'll be there not much after 8 to get flags set up, but just arrive as and when you can.

8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, thanks Nick.

I've washed the car (in the dark) and found the tickets (inside AbsoluTTe 34)!

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm a bit pissed but over the park with the cupra lads who took me in today. Call me on 07595454078 when you arrive and I will direct you in.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

As usual, here's some of my photos of the day.

































Hayfever aside it was a great day.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi all.

A great day out for all who went. Always nice to go to a new venue. Thanks as usual to all who helped sort out the arrangements and we will see you at AITP later this year.
Nice pictures Peter.

See you all soon Richard and Beth.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

jamman said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


James you look like your missing out on all the fun , yesterday I was at Rs Combe watching all the cossies and other fast fords going round castle Combe race track


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the photos Peter.
We left a bit early as we wanted to see some of the Murry final, Great day allround.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Peter thanks for the photos. I now have a pic of my TT on the drag start line 

Great weekend and fantastic weather. The day did get much better after I sobered up.


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes a great day! it was Hot, Hot...Hot!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Callum-TT said:


> Peter thanks for the photos. I now have a pic of my TT on the drag start line
> 
> Great weekend and fantastic weather. The day did get much better after I sobered up.


If you want the originals then PM me you email address and I'll send them to you.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

I was there, If im being honest thought it was a bit rubbish, and was it just me or was every other car an Audi A3, I thought the TT shop were going to be there but couldnt find them. There were some nice cars though but that bloke with the T4 van blaring out music all day and etting everyones alarms off started to get on my nerves.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

mk1f4n said:


> I thought the TT shop were going to be there but couldn't find them.


Yer they where there but when we went there was nothing but empty chairs and no one to be seen.

The guy with the van needed a slap.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mk1f4n said:


> I thought the TT shop were going to be there but couldnt find them .


There's a lot of that about


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I was going to have a chat with the TT shop but the whole time chatting with the REVO guys and having work done on my car I didn't see a single person there.


----------



## K18LLR (Oct 24, 2011)

Abit late but here's a pic of mine and a video I've put together from the event with a few friends..enjoy


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What an awesome video, thanks for posting that up! 8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent video.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting that vid.

It reminded me, the Revo TTRS, green, Number plate something like "TTS", looked like it had broke down on the way home, saw it in a lay buy with a AA Van.


----------



## K18LLR (Oct 24, 2011)

Cheers guys, we will try and pop along to the next meet and take some TT only footage


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> Thanks for posting that vid.
> 
> It reminded me, the Revo TTRS, green, Number plate something like "TTS", looked like it had broke down on the way home, saw it in a lay buy with a AA Van.


Yeah it was buggered after constantly being put into 1st on the drag strip instead of 3rd lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Great video wish I had gone

Phil


----------



## G60MAT (Mar 19, 2013)

peter-ss said:


> As usual, here's some of my photos of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cheeky pic there at the bottom there! 8)


----------

